# r32 gtr insurance



## kris84 (Dec 16, 2009)

Time has come to insurance my gtr but some quotes im getting are stupid i have a full uk clean driving licence full no claims and a standard r32 gtr but they still want £2000+ lol

What insurance companys are people using? i love my gtr but £2k is silly

any help will be much appreiciated :thumbsup:


----------



## SkyInsurance (Aug 21, 2007)

Club insurers?


----------



## kris84 (Dec 16, 2009)

Thanks skyinsurance £800 is a lot better :thumbsup:


----------



## SkyInsurance (Aug 21, 2007)

kris84 said:


> Thanks skyinsurance £800 is a lot better :thumbsup:


That's more like it :thumbsup:


----------



## kris84 (Dec 16, 2009)

Spoke to jason today and took out the policy. spoke to alot of insurance companys this and last week but i can safetly say i highly recommend sky insurance over them all.

Thanks again guys


----------



## SkyInsurance (Aug 21, 2007)

Good to hear and thanks for the feedback!


----------



## gaz41uk (Sep 26, 2011)

Need to get the post count up to see the insurer


----------

